# Mailserver für Linux ?



## speicher (24. August 2005)

Hallo,

mich nervt total, dass man mit web.de jede Spam-Mail weiterleitet und ein POP3 Sammeldienst nur 4 mal in der Stunde arbeitet. Daher bin ich auf der Suche nach einem
Mailserver oder einen Freemailanbieter oder einem Script oder irgend einer anderen Lösung, die bei web.de in relativ kurzen Abständen (5 min und weniger) Mails sammelt und diese direkt weiterleitet an eine andere Mailadresse, die ich mobil nutze.
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. August 2005)

Was hat das jetzt mit Linux zu tun?
Willst Du vielleicht auf Deinem heimischen Linux-Rechner ein Programm laufen lassen welches Deine Mails sammelt und an einen bestimmten Account schiebt?

Wenn ja, dann schau Dir mal fetchmail an.
Da Du, wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, die Mails nicht lokal speichern willst wirst Du wohl auch noch einen Mail-Server brauchen, z.B. Postfix oder Sendmail
Moeglicherweise brauchst Du auch noch Procmail.
Und selbst wenn Du es nicht benoetigst kannst Du damit lustige Sachen machen, z.B. die Mails nach Viren scannen und durch den SpamAssassin jagen.


----------



## speicher (28. August 2005)

Danke für die Hilfe. fetchmail kann ich aber nur auf meinem Server installieren, nicht bei webhostern oder ?


----------

